# frustrated with grooming today! ew!



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I am no groomer by any stretch of the imagination; in fact I'm about to leave to go pick up Beau, who is getting an in-between grooms bath right now. But I did learn early on that if I need to do something my boy isn't going to like (clean a poopie butt, wipe face with washcloth, or -- heaven forbid! -- deliver ear drops), the only way it's going to happen is if I put him up on our makeshift grooming table. He knows when I do that, I mean business, and he cooperates.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Start with one nail, one toe, one movement and treats and praise. Add on daily from there.


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

I think making/buying a grooming table is my next big purchase. I just need his feet done now, and the process we went through was hard on both of us. I am near tears over it. Just exhausted. 

Just want clean feet and nails trimmed.. jeez, is it too much to ask? 
He is a gorgeous Standard and I love the breed of poodle.. I very much prefer clean feet! 

sorry. venting again. thanks for the reply.


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks!

I am trying to realize that we actually got a lot done today. No, not complete, but did the back feet somewhat and a couple of nails are clipped, so hey, that's a start.

I think I just got frustrated because it was so exhausting. Physically and emotionally for us both. 

Winston is now on the couch having a lovely nap. Think I'll join him.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Look into using a dremel on his nails. The low speed is quiet and doesn't pull.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't give up! My boy was a whiner and hated to have the clipper get close to his face and nothing could get close to his feet. The groomer who's now retired taught me some tricks and now I can shave his face, clip his nails and shave his feet and even between the paw pads. The secrets are patience and peanut butter 

Before I got the grooming table, I just leashed him and the leash hooked to the bathroom door. Soothing music and a lot of treats and his favorite puzzle toy in the bathroom with me sitting on the floor with him. Then I pulled out the nail clipper (my Mini is very sound reactive so no dremel for him) and let him sniff all he wanted. Then put a big dab of peanut butter on my hand that's holding the nail clipper. Eventually you can hold his paw. You know, just one thing at a time or I should say one nail at a time. I also put a dab of peanut butter on my cheek and forehead  

With the grooming table, I put peanut butter on the grooming arm. He stayed focus and happy. Now he just turned two and I don't need to bring any peanut butter with me when I need to do things on him. 

My boy was never a kisser but now he's turned into one, even I don't have anything on my face.

Be patient. Make it fun for both of you. And good luck.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent advice. I have found the best way is to break it down into tiny steps, and reward generously. Clipping feet starts with touching feet, then holding feet briefly, then holding feet a little longer, then getting used to being near clippers turned off, touching with clippers turned off, being near clippers turned on, touching with clippers turned on, very brief swipe at foot fur ... and so on. The problems arose when I decided that today I was going to trim all four feet, no matter what. Much better to take it slowly, even if it means another week or two of hairy feet!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

It sounds like you guys actually did pretty good...you got body, back feet, face, and some nails clipped. Not bad at all! I would definitely say that a grooming table would help. And next time, stop before you and he are upset...try to end on a good note. That way he doesn't walk away with a bad feeling about grooming and neither do you.  To desensitize him about his front feet (which, btw, seem to be the most difficult for a dog....even good dogs don't necessarily enjoy their front feet being messed with, although they can certainly learn to tolerate it. ) try this: get him up on a table and start feeding him a treat (chicken is usually what works best.) Don't let him eat the whole treat, just let him sort of lick and chew on the chunk in your hand, KWIM? When he's absorbed in trying to get the whole thing away from you, touch his foot. Praise and treat calm behavior, ignore anything else. Gradually work up until you can hold/handle his foot without him reacting. Now start working with clippers, first just touching his foot with them off, then working up to where you can actually shave a part and eventually the whole foot. Do the same with nail clippers, start by just touching his nail and then move up. Throughout the whole process, be generous with the treats...you want him to associate yummy things with his front feet being groomed. But be careful that you don't reward naughty behavior.  Eventually, you should be able to only treat him once in a while, like maybe after each foot. 

Hope that was helpful, and good luck!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I let Lexi lay down when I brush her. I know it's not the same as clipping, but when she starts trying to roll over and hide her front feet, I will stand her on the ottoman and she will stay very still until we finish.


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you, everyone!

We feel better now that we've had a break.

I'm certainly going to try some of those suggestions. Maybe tomorrow I will leash him somewhere and get out the peanut butter just to get a couple of nails clipped (gonna look into the dremel). He isn't afraid of the clippers, or the sound, it's just the touching of the front feet, back too, though not as bad as the front. I ended up brushing them softly a good bit and using the scissors some to get a little hair off. 

I feel we did enough for today. And, yes, we did accomplish a lot. He has a beautiful shaved face (just with a 10) and a lovely fluffy top on his head.. body is pretty smooth for our first time with a 7FC. I do think a grooming table is in my future, whether bought or homemade, Idk yet. 

I'm just reading a lot on everything poodle.. 'cause I like it. And I love my Winston. He's really a good dog.


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

This is a little unorthodox, but I trim my dog's feet and clip nails with her lying on her back in between my legs, head on my lap, while I sit on the floor with my legs stretched out, bracing her on both sides. I also do lots of cuddles and loving in this position before and after the footcare. Once she's used to it, it's so much easier than trying to pick up her paw while she's balancing on 3 legs and bending it every which way to get at the grooves and corners. I can't get the hang of the groomer's whole bending the paw up or behind and holding them just so thing. It also means I have poodle fluff all over my legs when I'm done but I make sure to wear my dog park pants and it's fine. If yours doesn't like feet grooming perhaps you can try just putting her in that position for bellyrubs with a bit of paw touching thrown in the first few times.

Edit: Forgot to add, there are lots of treats involved in this


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks! really. I'm going to try anything and everything. And not give up. Grooming is essential ( I just need Winston to know this) 

We'll get there. I just got tired today, and so did he. 

Practice and patience.... and a positive attitude.


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

You said a lot in that last sentence. As long as you don't get hung up on the "must get it done at once" it will go much easier. If relaxing on your lap or beside you is a good place to be add a few touches & rewards to the mix without making a big thing of it. A grooming table is a great help as mine regard it as a wonderful place to be as they get one on one attention & lots of treats. All awkward things have been broken down into rewarded moments & now most things are easily accomplished although ear plucking is still a work in progress with my youngster.


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*Grooming Tips*

Yes you do need a grooming table and not just to save your back. Putting the dog on a height will give you more control then on the floor. You can also use a grooming arm with a collar, to control his head (no biting) it should be comfortable not tight and be sure you never leave his side..or walk away from the table! Take your time and start on the back feet first. That will give him time to get used to your working on his feet. 
I would not socalize with your dog too much at first since you are having trouble. Once he behaves better you can do that and give treats.

Good Luck!


----------



## tcy1971 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks, Bigreddog, that's great advice!


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Arcticfox said:


> This is a little unorthodox, but I trim my dog's feet and clip nails with her lying on her back in between my legs, head on my lap, while I sit on the floor with my legs stretched out, bracing her on both sides.


Thanks for mentioning this ! I've always done nails with my dog laying in between my legs on it's back but I've always had doggies head towards my feet . Not sure why I never tried with head in my lap. So I clipped Sandy's nails with her head in my lap with peanut butter on my hand. She didn't mind me at all. SO EASY. 

Then I did the same while I was brushing her. Yay no more biting the brush . Yay for peanut butter!

Thanks ;0)


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

Mel said:


> Thanks for mentioning this ! I've always done nails with my dog laying in between my legs on it's back but I've always had doggies head towards my feet . Not sure why I never tried with head in my lap. So I clipped Sandy's nails with her head in my lap with peanut butter on my hand. She didn't mind me at all. SO EASY.
> 
> Then I did the same while I was brushing her. Yay no more biting the brush . Yay for peanut butter!
> 
> Thanks ;0)


No problem! I'm glad to find out I'm not the only one who does this. I also put on a bathing suit and sit right in the tub when I bathe her


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That's what I do, Arctic fox. I am going to end up all wet anyway, so might as well get in there with her.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

A shower with a hand-held detachable shower head is also a good place to bathe a poodle.


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

petitpie said:


> A shower with a hand-held detachable shower head is also a good place to bathe a poodle.


The detachable shower head is so crucial! The first bath I gave Tesla, we didn't have a detachable shower head yet, and it was so so difficult. We alternated between turning the shower on to rinse her head/back, and holding her paws under the faucet. I'm surprised I didn't flood the bathroom. I went out the next day and bought a new showerhead.


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

*Grooming Feet*

Hi There,
Ok one more suggestion.Would you consider taking him to a Professional Grooming Shop for Face, Feet & tail for a while? They will be able to deal with him and often have assistants and helpers who can hang on to him while the groomer does the clipping. After a few months of having it done, he should be used to it and then you will be able to get it done yourself.
Get that grooming table, it makes a big difference.:angel:


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Hang in there. Contrary to how it feels, going slow is the fastest approach.

Can you rope in a partner to dole out tiny bits of delicious chicken while you gently work on feet handling?


----------

